# Acceleration/limp mode issue



## Seanlof (Nov 27, 2017)

I have an 07 murano. Recently replaced all 4 brakes, along with the front left wheel speed sensor because the tip of the old sensor was broken off somehow.

My current issue is that shortly after driving, within a mile from start... My Murano will go into what I can only guess is “limp mode”, the rpm’s bounce a little between 1000-2500 rpm’s once the engine goes into limp mode.. and also my “slip” light flashes on and off as if I’m driving on wet road or ice and sliding. The car will not go past 40 mph at all, even when I punch it a little more to try. Day or night it does not matter I cannot move past 40 mph... nor can I keep a steady speed like 25 for more than 1/4 a mile without the engine doing the limp mode and slip light flashing.... 

No engine light on, nor abs, awd, vdc... nothing.

Could this be a defective wheel sensor? Even with the prior sensor I never experienced this issue, just the normal abs, awd, and vdc light on due it being broken.

Please help.


----------

